# Which one would you choose?



## Nayru (Mar 17, 2011)

Which one would you choose?
If you had to choose between:

1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved

or,

2) Be totally loved in an incredible relationship all your life, but not achieve anything in your life

which one would you choose? and why?


----------



## lreast (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow that's really hard...but I'd probably have to say 2. I think being in that type of relationship is an achievement in itself. I don't know if this really applies to the question, but I don't think I could accomplish everything I wanted to in life if I wasn't loved.


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

If I chose 2 that would mean your happiness depended entirely on that person....I think that love would mean less is you had not had the opportunity to accomplish the things you want. 

If I got respect for my accomplishments 1 - Wouldn't need love

But Right now without the few people who love me, and I love back all my accomplishments would be meaningless because there was no one to share them with.

SO my final answer is 2

But thank God we live in a world where we can be loved and Accomplish


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

1, but I mostly agree with what @Miriamisfj said. Very nicely put.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I choose 1. I'm used for not being loved, neither do I care about it.


----------



## Honestea (Sep 1, 2011)

That is soo difficult because I am a romantic at heart but very ambitious. If I had to choose one, I would choose 1. If I accomplised everything it would lead to satisfaction, and isn't being loved some sort of satisfaction? Isn't wanting someone to love you a need that needs to be fulfilled? If you accomplish everything you wanted, you might not need that void to be filled after all and can stay so busy that it is not even a bad thing. :x...I could be so wrong, but that sounds right.


----------



## Stokholm (Sep 28, 2011)

I would choose 2, mostly because everything I do want to accomplish is connected to being in a relationship. 

But if I chose 1, then I would end up in a successful relationship because that is something I aspire to. Either way I can't lose.

But to distinguish, I would still chose two because it assures that I will be in a relationship with love.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

At first I was gonna pick 2, 'cause I thought it meant loved in a non romantic way, then I read 'incredible relationship' and switched straight to 1.
Definitely 1.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Yikes, this is really hard.

I'm going to choose the first option, because success is more important to me than having my life consist of just one loving relationship.


----------



## paradanmellow (Jul 18, 2010)

I choose 2 because being loved means accomplishing everything for me. of course once I accomplish everything I will destroy it (if death doesn't take me first!)


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

1. There was no mention of not being _liked_ or _appreciated_.


----------



## DeadMilkman (Jan 31, 2012)

Nayru said:


> Which one would you choose?
> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> ...


It's a good question and one I've dealt with but never stripped down and to the point that way. It seems my career usually wins out over personal relationships....if my personal relationships can survive then so be it. The catch with me is my four year old. I couldn't choose number one now because I wouldn't want to lose a relationship with him. But if we're starting from scratch, I would choose the first without much question. If I never accomplished anything in my life I would be a wreck of depression...regardless of how much love I received from anyone. Even now, I get depressed if I don't have a goal or achievement that I'm working towards.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I would choose choice 1 but because "everything" EXCEPT love is not everything, I could not truly accomplish everything I wanted. So...I would choose choice 1 in vain.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nayru said:


> Which one would you choose?
> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> ...


 Being loved _is_ one of the things I want to accomplish, and without that, I would be useless at anything else.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Definitely one.

Didn't even have to think about it.


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

Nayru said:


> Which one would you choose?
> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> ...


meh, you can have both, if you're (1) very successful girls will drool over you.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

But, if you create something useful people will love you for it.


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

You cannot just set two choices and select one of them. You can have both


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

Nayru said:


> Which one would you choose?
> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> ...


I would choose numero 2. because achieving something without being in love is emptiness for me. For example, Let's say you always wanted to travel and you finally get to do that, who would you share that moment with? Yes you got to meet new people, and everything but everyone always have someone they go to tell them of their life achievement and stuff. I don't know if I have answered the question but that is how I see it.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Nayru said:


> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved


Not possible. If I am not loved then I have not accomplished everything.


----------

